# Lake Conroe catfish



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

My girls daughter came down and really put a whooping on us. Caught during the day using stink bait. Ended up with a few for dinner





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good catch, always good to catch enough for dinner. The lake is sure still, have to get up early to catch no boat waves on the water.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice catch, I enjoy bank fishing as much as I do boat fishing!!!


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

